# 2009 Altima Coupe 3.5 SE Trunk/Back Seat Rattle



## AltyCoupe (Aug 26, 2009)

Ever since the day I got my car the back seat/ trunk area has been rattleing so LOUD when going over the slightest bumps :balls: . I have looked everywhere and cant seem to find the area. It sounds like somthing is very loose and out of place. Does anyone else have this same problem?!?!? please help!


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

If you have less then 36,000 miles take it to the dealer. should be free.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

could be something in the rear parcel shelf. Do you have a third brake light on the back dash? If so, sometimes it's not bolted or clipped on right??


----------



## AltyCoupe (Aug 26, 2009)

im going to take it to the dealer tomorrow =/ lets see what they say


----------



## regan (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey hi yes i had the same problem i will be taking it to the dealer next week.


----------



## AltyCoupe (Aug 26, 2009)

regan said:


> Hey hi yes i had the same problem i will be taking it to the dealer next week.


hey what did the dealer say when you took it in? my car is just getting worse. there are like a million things rattling


----------



## HD1974 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes please, share the details with us. For a few days now I've had a noise coming from my rear left wheel area. I've removed everything from my truck, not that much to begin with, and crawled under the car. I can't find what is making the noise. And it's only coming from that area and only when I hit certain potholes (not all of them). It's driving me nuts. Thanks.


----------

